

11 Web Startups to Watch in 2012 - devstand
http://devstand.com/money/top-web-startups-2012/

======
thenextcorner
Really.. Dropbox.. Pinterest.. Instagram... are startups to watch in 2012...

How about changing the title into: "Startups we have watched make it big in
2011"

